# The Workstation driver is not installed??



## SOE_HELP (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi,

I am having a problem joining a sysprep machine to our domain. Its a dell C840 laptop running Windows 2KSP4

After Syspreping this machine it all appears to work fine but when I try to join the domain I get the following error:

The Workstation driver is not installed - would you like to try joining the domain later

Any ideas??


----------

